# Going for it...2012



## AustinGal (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello...

Starting this journal to keep me accountable and hopefully gain the support of like minded people. I've been a gymaholic for as long as I can remember. I almost did a Comp 5 year ago but chickened out. This time I'm going for it.I look forward to reading your journals and supporting you as well!

My starting stats:

5'9
150lbs
14/15% BF

Workout sched
weights 3/4 days a week
Cardio 6 days a week.
Sometimes Crossfit and sometimes not.

My daily eats..

1-Protein shake
1 scoop greens
1 tablespoon almond butter
blk coffee
Water

2-1/4 cup oatmeal
4 egg whites
water

3-2cups kale
4oz lean protein
1/4 cup rice
mustard
mineral water

apple

4-green beans
4oz :L.protein
4oz sweet pot

5-kale
4ozL. protein
4 oz sweet pot

rice cake with 1 tbl almond butter

6-grapefruit

1 gal water a day.

My show is in Nov..I get 1 cheat every 2-3 weeks.

Thoughts and advice welcome.

Thanks..

TW


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 15, 2012)

Today's workout

15 min cardio intervals

Weights:

4 rounds of weight circut

Chest Press-20,20,25,25
Tri Ropes-60,60,60,60
Tri Overhead Rope, 40,40,30,30-increased reps with decreased weight
Chest Fly with Cables, 10,10,10,10
Hanging Ab Raises 20,20,20,20
Shoulder Shrugs 30,30,30,30
Abs-Bicycles

Biceps
21's with 45lb bar
Preach curls with 25lb
KB Cleans

1 hour walk

Meals on target.



Then


----------



## S_walker (Apr 15, 2012)

Good going and welcome! Keep Austin Weird! LOL


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for creating a journal. All the best in your contest prep.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good luck.. may you exceed all your goals this year!!  I'll be following along.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome fellow texan


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks folks...I appreciate it. 

Fat is a stubborn SOB:/...

B


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome. I`ll be following.
I`d switch the grapefruit to sometime before noon. I try to keep all fruit and any sugar to early in the day.
Also, add a yolk or 2 to those whites. Yolks are not as bad for you as you think.
Are you natural? If not what else are you taking. You can pm me if you`d rather not type here.
I`d add some T3/clen if you are looking to lean out and get hard.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey there...

All natural...only supps are creatine and glutamine.
What is T3/Clen?

Thanks for the info on yolks..I used to be paleo so I have a little knowledge of healthy fats

Is it TOO early for me to be dieting hardcore?!

B


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 15, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Hey there...
> 
> All natural...only supps are creatine and glutamine.
> What is T3/Clen?
> ...



Maybe, that depends on what the mirror tells you. Clenbuterol is a bronchdialator that aids in shedding fat. T3(Tiromel) is another drug that sheds fat. If you are natural, stay that way until you REALLY research anything you are considering.
Post pics if you can. That will help all of us advise you. Don`t worry about the scale, listen to the mirror.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 15, 2012)

Pic album posted..I'll post more along the way. 
I really need to build up my biceps and shoulders. There is muscle but no real defined cuts.

I plan to stay 100% natural but my body might need help as it's no longer producing testosterone hence BF loss if sluggish. Working on the issue but it's a long process.
Aging is not fun:/

B


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 15, 2012)

Try negative reps. Do the movement to failure and then have someone assist you to the top of the movement and control it through the rest of the movement. Do this until you can`t hold the weight anymore but I warn you, it`s a BITCH the next 2 days. You may not be able to lify your protein shake.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not afraid of pain...I have fish oil
Thanks for the advice!

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 16, 2012)

The plan today is to be 100% on meals and do this cardio circut.

30-40 min of AMRAP

4 Min Sprints
3 Min Row-intervals
3 Min Elliptical-intervals
20 sprawls/burpees-BLEECH
15 KB Swings-50lbs

I WILL consume a gal of water!

Anyone have some killer abs moves they might share? I'm always looking for a new form of torture

B


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 16, 2012)

best wishes AG. My favorite ab workout is hanging leg raises, raising straight up and twist side to side. Be prepared!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy..

Did a few rounds of those yesterday and feeling it. Ugh
One day I'll see my abs again!

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 16, 2012)

Vomit inducing cardio...Wow.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello, and good luck with your comp preparation.
What you thinking testosterone wise, tribulus or testofen or something a little stronger?


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Great start!! Now kick some tail!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 16, 2012)

Try the negs yet?


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Dave...Just on cream now to help raise it naturally.
Thanks Shawn

No Negs yet...I'll be adding those in tomorrow for Biceps...
I'll report back

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

This morning was legs..

10 walk warm up

4 Rounds of:

Back Squat-Warm up 55lbs, 55lbs, 75lb,95lbs
Hack Squat-Very light for knees
Deadlift- W/Up 95lbs, 95lbs, 110lbs, 125lbs..max 150lbs. Working to build this up to 200lbs.
Hanging Knees to chest-15 reps
Leg Ext-60,60,75,75
Hammies on the ball-20 reps
Glut machine 30,30,40,40

Then a few single leg DL's
Sumo Squat with 50lb KB
Inner/Outer Adductor machine(90lbs)

Walked 20 min.



HUNGRY!

I really want to slim the thighs and grow my quads! Perhaps i'm not going heavy enough? Thoughts?

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> I really want to slim the thighs and grow my quads! Perhaps i'm not going heavy enough? Thoughts?
> 
> B



To me, slimming and growing don't really go in the same sentence. However, you're doing the right kind of lifts, you just may need to increase weight and drop your rep range into 8 – 12. Maybe just focus on squats, deadlifts and heavy walking lunges for overall development. Try 4x8-12 going to failure with one warmup per lift. 

Another idea would be to split your leg training into two workouts. Quad dominant and ham/ glute dominant.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

Good ideas Thanks...
I figure the cardio on empty stomach may help with excess BF, hence slimming.

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 17, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Good ideas Thanks...
> I figure the cardio on empty stomach may help with excess BF, hence slimming.
> 
> B



It will. Most recommend LISS on an empty stomach and HIIT 30 min after a meal. That's what I'm doing now, eat at 5:30 - HIIT at 6:00 - 6:20

Keep moving and find what works for you. There are also some coaches on here that can guide you. They are professional. I've hired on for my prep and I'm way ahead of where I even thought I'd be 10 weeks out. 

You got this!!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 18, 2012)

1 hour of LISS cardio *Done.

My protein shake and coffee, never tasted so delish! Anybody else a fan of Black coffee? 

This afternoon I'll do weights
Biceps w/ negatives
Tri's
Abs

Oh joy..

B


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 18, 2012)

I love protein shakes and am a member of the unpopular BC fan club, try Seattle Mountain Sumatra @COSTCO...it's smooth, not bitter



AustinGal said:


> 1 hour of LISS cardio *Done.
> 
> My protein shake and coffee, never tasted so delish! Anybody else a fan of Black coffee?
> 
> ...


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 19, 2012)

Morning

_Jimmy-I LOVE that brand of coffee!
_
This makes 4 days in a row of getting my ass out of bed at dark-thirty. SUCCESS! I had fallen into a slump of afternoon workouts, which is fine but NOTHING feels better than workout done by 7am. PERIOD!

Today HIIT Sesh

2 rounds

5 Min Sprints(30 on/off)
5 Min Row Machine(30 sec on.off)
5 Min Elliptical(30 Sec on/off)

*I get bored easily. 

*I tend to do my workouts in rounds due to my Crossfit background. Good for cardio but probably not for lifting.

Right now staying on plan is fairly easy but maintaining at music festivals this summer will prove to be a huge challenge. I'm hoping I can smuggle shakes/tupperware into my backpacks?! 

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 19, 2012)

Going to have to learn how to post pics too....eek! I see the photo link but I'm used to uploading from a browser.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning  and Happy Friday!!!

Am LISS cardio-done!
Black coffee, oats, pp and egg whites =Breakfast of champions. 


Think I overdid my cardio this week so Sat/Sun will be strict lifting.

Weigh in/BF % done today at 11:45. If that fucking scale doesn't move below 150lbs..I'm going to shoot something. I'm killing my workouts, diet, sleep and water intake. WTF!!!!!!! My goal weight is around 141-143lbs which is feasible without losing muscle.

Only supps I take are Creatine and glutamine. Thoughts?

B


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 20, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Morning  and Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Am LISS cardio-done!
> Black coffee, oats, pp and egg whites =Breakfast of champions.
> ...



good morning AG, scales are like feelings, they LIE, don't listen to them. going forward, the mirror, measurements and %'s are our friends, they don't lie to us but, if you're really want to drop some weight fast, stop the creatine


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 20, 2012)

^^that's good advise


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 20, 2012)

Jimmy~


Yeah I get that Creatine adds a couple lbs in water weight.I'm on a cycle; 1 month on then 1 off. I get off it in a week and that lying bastard called a scale will be more kind. I know scales lie...but with a super clean diet, the correct workout program and water intake, my body should be naturally dropping 1/2-1 lb a week. 
It's not, hence no weight loss in 1 month. Something ain't right. Trying to change up diet or whatever...Grrrrr..

B


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 20, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Jimmy~
> 
> 
> Yeah I get that Creatine adds a couple lbs in water weight.I'm on a cycle; 1 month on then 1 off. I get off it in a week and that lying bastard called a scale will be more kind. I know scales lie...but with a super clean diet, the correct workout program and water intake, my body should be naturally dropping 1/2-1 lb a week.
> ...




PMed you.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 21, 2012)

Busy day..best get on it.

10 min walk w/up

Chest/Back/Shoulders

Chest Press 15,12,12,10,8
Chest Fly-cables-15,12,10,8,6
Chest press incline-15,12,12,6,6
Hanging les raises 10,10,10,10

Back BB Row-15,15,12,12,8,6
Back extends-15,15,25,25
Back Cable row 12,12,12,10
Abs on bench 30 in a set

Shoulder rope pull
Push-ups off bench
Iron cross

Abs
Bicylces
KB abs
Speed abs
KB cleans

20 min walk.


BF now at 13% and inches decreasing. Weight holding steady at 150lbs.

B


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2012)

Iron Cross ....Like this  guy ???

Iron Cross Training - YouTube


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 21, 2012)

Um Hell to the No...I'm not there yet. I DO think I could muster a very ugly muscle up though. My trainer calls this shoulder thing with KB's an "iron cross" due to the criss cross movement. I saw that you do muscle ups as well...just a Billy Badass 

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 22, 2012)

Leg day..

A-Leg Press reps of 12,10,8,8,12 max weight 300lbs
Calves on leg press 5 sets of 25 reps
Leg Ext -reps 15,10,12,8 @ 60,60,75,85
Glut Machine 5 sets of 20 at 30,30,40,40lbs
*Jump rope 100 inbetween sets

B-KB Sumo Squat-4 sets of 20 reps @ 50-60lbs
Walking weighted lunges with BB-4 sets of 15 reps with 35lb bar
Hack Squat-4 sets of 15 reps @40lbs
Deadlift-4 sets of 10 reps @ 95,110,125,160lbs
* 50 Jumping jacks

C-Hamstrings on the ball -3 sets of 20
Farmers walk with two 35lbs db's, 3 sets of 20 steps

Walk 45 min on treadmill.

B


----------



## nby (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice log you have there  Nice weight you're pushing as well! 
45 min on the treadmill would have me falling asleep haha


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks..maxed at 180 on DL!!! I'll be at 200 in no time!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Try a shake made with iced black coffee. Chocolate protein powder, black coffee, ice and a banana or spoon of peanut butter in a blender if fantastic, especially for an early workout.
Try the negs yet? You can use them for most exercises as long as you have a partner. 
We need more pics to keep up with your progress.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Caretaker...

Yep...camera broke hence no pics.I'll work to get some soonish! 
I train alone and have someone do my nutrition and check weight/BF each week.

I did try the negs on biceps last week which was killer. I'll try them on pull-ups this week...

Thanks for the support

B


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Thanks..maxed at 180 on DL!!! I'll be at 200 in no time!



Nice to see your deadlift shooting up, I used Ripptoe video for my deads.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Dave-Yep..going to aim for 183-185lb this week. Increase slowly but gotta watch my back form.

Today is rest day but I'll probably walk a couple miles and make a lite 20 min swim. I have to work a music festival next weekend so my diet needs to be spot on all week. No room for error. Trainer changed up diet to include fish 

Weekly goal....5 strict pull-ups in a row.

B


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> Try a shake made with iced black coffee. Chocolate protein powder, black coffee, ice and a banana or spoon of peanut butter in a blender if fantastic, especially for an early workout.
> Try the negs yet? You can use them for most exercises as long as you have a partner.
> We need more pics to keep up with your progress.



That shake sounds good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Um Hell to the No...I'm not there yet. I DO think I could muster a very ugly muscle up though. My trainer calls this shoulder thing with KB's an "iron cross" due to the criss cross movement. I saw that you do muscle ups as well...just a Billy Badass
> 
> B



Muscle ups look cool - give it a try.  I'm sure you'll be the talk of your gym once you nail it   (they are really not that hard once you get the motion down).


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 24, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Muscle ups look cool - give it a try.  I'm sure you'll be the talk of your gym once you nail it   (they are really not that hard once you get the motion down).



YM..I'll work on that. My friend is a  CF coach and former gymnast, I'll be she can teach me! If I have enough strength for strict pull ups then MU's can't be too far away. 

Thanks

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 24, 2012)

30 Min of HIIT today...sprint intervals. Yuck but accomplished at dark thirty.

Changing a few things in my diet this week. Switching turkey with Fish and losing my nightly grapefruit a couple days. Things are going to be cycled for a few weeks to see if I can bust through this weight plateau. I'm fairly certain that when I remove creatine next week that my weight will drop by 2-3 lbs but does that really count? Hmmm 

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 24, 2012)

Way to go!! Make those tweaks and you'll get there. Dial it in slowly. 

Keep at it!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello!  I'm late to the partay!  Glad to see another girl around here.  Test levels are high around here with all the boys.  

So you're training for a show.  That is awesome.  Which show?  What divison will you be competing in?  

I'll be following along.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 25, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hello!  I'm late to the partay!  Glad to see another girl around here.  Test levels are high around here with all the boys.
> 
> So you're training for a show.  That is awesome.  Which show?  What divison will you be competing in?
> 
> I'll be following along.



Hi Island Girl. Thanks for the warm welcome!
I do plan to do my first figure or bikini show this Now, depending on how much muscle I can build. I'd be in the over 35 tall catagory?? I'm unsure which type of show it is, my trainer is giving me the info this weekend. I'm facing some sizeable bumps in the road but going to do my best! 

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 25, 2012)

Morning folks...

Slept in Zzzzzzzz

I'll have to hammer out my Tri's N' Bi's at lunch. Cardio will be 15 min running to warm up and 15 min of boxing after lifting.


B


----------



## nby (Apr 25, 2012)

Ouch boxing after doing arms! Get ready to burn


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 25, 2012)

Reason's I'm a dork. Reason 5,623:

The bar was heavier than I first thought but figured I was having a weak day. Proceeded to do 2 rounds of 21's follwed by DB curls. My arms were really feeling worn...WTF?

Then I reached for the 45lb bar..which wasn't there. The 35lb bar was in it's place...What was in my hand? Yep...the 45lb bar. I guess that is one way to increase weight...pushed me to the 50lb bar for 21's. Ain't too shabby. 

This is classic me.

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 25, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Reason's I'm a dork. Reason 5,623:
> 
> The bar was heavier than I first thought but figured I was having a weak day. Proceeded to do 2 rounds of 21's follwed by DB curls. My arms were really feeling worn...WTF?
> 
> ...



LOL the dieting has already affected your brain. Welcome to the club.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 26, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> LOL the dieting has already affected your brain. Welcome to the club.



HA! Awesome. I need to carefully consider this show as I need my brain cells to do all that I do. I'm finally seeing results though....slow process.

B


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 26, 2012)

Happy Thursday!

2 rounds of Fasted state cardio

6 min sprint intervals(30 on/off)
5 min Row intervals(30 on/off)
5 min Elliptical intervals(30 on/off)
Walked 15 min after.

As previously stated..I need to seriously consider this show. I'm working two freelance media jobs, possibly doing a film and maintaining a fulltime gig. My brain MUST function 100%. It doesn't always do that with strict diet...

Am I biting off more than I can chew? We shall see. Still going for it. At the very least...I'll have a slammin body by winter.

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 26, 2012)

Time management is one of the most important things you can consider when setting fitness goals. We all have lives and we can't neglect that but at the same time we have to manage how our fitness goals revolve around our personal life. Unless you're a professional of course.
Take a deep breath, relax and set your goals so that you know you can achieve them then stretch yourself a little bit. Also don't forget your good fat intake. It's essential for brain function. Also the keto diet may not be what you need right now because of the lack of carbs and how they can affect brain function. You might need to reserve that for a time when you really really have to break through the ceiling. 

You've got this!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 27, 2012)

Friday fun~

Chest/Back work after work. I see my trainer today for progress update.

Small bump in the road last night. Had to get a filling repair and was numb until my last meal. YOU try eating/drinking when you can't feel have your face. 
Good Times. Sleep was pretty off as well. Might do a lighter workout and hit it really hard Sat/Sun.

Cheers~

Barbara


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 29, 2012)

Morning! 

Wrote a very lengthy post for yesterdays WOD only to delete it by accident. Let's just say I went heavy on back and chest. 35lb DB Chest Press and 105lb BB back rows, PR! Rather heafty cheat last night so I need to really go heavy today.

Cycling off Creatine for a few weeks.

Today Is a leg burner.

20 min walk w/up

4-5 rounds of 15-20 reps

A-Air Squat
B-Reverse Lunge
C-KB Squat-50-60lbs
D-Leg Ext-75-85lbs
E-Ham Curl
F-Glut Machine 50lbs

then

A-Deadlift..hoping to hit 185-190 if I can find a spotter.
B-Hack Squat
C- Cable glut Lift
D-Adductors

Walk 45 min...

I'm just throwing this together so if anyone has thoughts on better exercises, I'm all ears.

B


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2012)

Creatine is over rated for me, just makes me bloated and don't notice much strength difference. How do you find it?

I like Front squats instead of Hacks, because of the extra abs and upper back workout you get with it too, along with obviously hitting the quads. Just a personal preference, unless you are using the Hacks to go high rep, I'd struggle to do that with front squats.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Creatine is over rated for me, just makes me bloated and don't notice much strength difference. How do you find it?
> 
> I like Front squats instead of Hacks, because of the extra abs and upper back workout you get with it too, along with obviously hitting the quads. Just a personal preference, unless you are using the Hacks to go high rep, I'd struggle to do that with front squats.



Thanks Dave...I want my quads to grow

190lb on DL....Booyah!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 30, 2012)

10 hours of sleep...body must have needed it.
Looks like it will be a cardio lunch

B


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in the same boat this morning. We had some thunderstorms producing tornadoes around our town. So it was a long night. Gonna have to hit the office first and then the gym.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh Sweet Jesus..I'm sore. 40 min of interval hell....after leg day.

Ugh.


----------



## AustinGal (May 1, 2012)

Morning!

20 min power walk

4 rounds 

Calf Raise with DB 45lbs-sets of 20 with two different toe positions.
Shoulder Shrug with DB-45lbs-sets of 10
Bicep 21's with 45lb-50lb bars(fucking ouch!)
Alt DB curls(working negatives) 20lb-sets of 10
Concentration curls w/ 20lb db-sets of 15
Tri Dip..legs on bench-sets of 25
Tri Cable Extension w/ 30lbs-sets of 15
Hang abs-sets of 10-12

Walked another 15..


Busy week! Need to keep eats clean with no cheats until the following weekend!

B


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2012)

How are your arms feeling tonight????  LOL  Nice high rep day.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Hi Island Girl. Thanks for the warm welcome!
> I do plan to do my first figure or bikini show this Now, depending on how much muscle I can build. I'd be in the over 35 tall catagory?? I'm unsure which type of show it is, my trainer is giving me the info this weekend. I'm facing some sizeable bumps in the road but going to do my best!
> 
> B



Oh ok.  Nov is a lot of time.  Just keep that focused.  Looks like you're having no problems doing that though.


----------



## AustinGal (May 2, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> How are your arms feeling tonight????  LOL  Nice high rep day.



..little fatigued but I could have gone heavier. Next time! Thanks


----------



## AustinGal (May 2, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Oh ok.  Nov is a lot of time.  Just keep that focused.  Looks like you're having no problems doing that though.



Thank you. Yes, it's allot of time but time goes by so quickly! Gotta get the thyroid stuff under control now!


----------



## AustinGal (May 2, 2012)

Happy Hump Day Back/Shoulders

15 min Stair Hell intervals

30 min of :

A-Iso-flex machine-15 reps at 90,90,100,110
B-BB Row- 15-8 reps at 70,80,90,90,70
C-Front Raise-10-12 reps at 15lbs
D-Rope cables/Shoulders 20-15reps at 30/40lbs
E-1-2 Strict Pull-ups
F-Abs on bench-assorted

15 elliptical 



B


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's allot of time but time goes by so quickly! Gotta get the thyroid stuff under control now!



I bet you have a very knowledgable trainer.  He'll guide you along.  

Nice workouts!


----------



## AustinGal (May 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I bet you have a very knowledgable trainer.  He'll guide you along.
> 
> Nice workouts!



Thank you...I have a guide for nutrition only. Workouts are all me and past trainers influence


----------



## AustinGal (May 3, 2012)

Rest Day..

Need rest as I managed to slam 18 strict pull-ups yesterday. *New PR.* Think it's time for me to increase the weight on the Iso-flex back machine, 115lb was too easy. 
It's amazing ...this feeling of strength and accomplishment. I may not be at my weight goal but my body is getting tighter and muscles are revealing themselves. The scale is generally a bastard liar!

B


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

Enjoy your rest day!  Practice some posing maybe.  I love teaching bikini posing.  Or are you doing figure?  With all your muscles, I bet figure.  Both are fun.  Just add your flair and personality.


----------



## AustinGal (May 4, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Enjoy your rest day!  Practice some posing maybe.  I love teaching bikini posing.  Or are you doing figure?  With all your muscles, I bet figure.  Both are fun.  Just add your flair and personality.



Figure, if I can get enough symmetry and muscle thanks!


----------



## AustinGal (May 4, 2012)

Fasted am cardio

30 min of running intervals
15 min power walk

Tonight will be abs, calves and tri's.

B


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

Good to see PRs in here


----------



## AustinGal (May 4, 2012)

THANKS..it felt good creating them!
I'll take pics soon!

B


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

18 strict pull ups?  Awesome....


----------



## AustinGal (May 5, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> 18 strict pull ups?  Awesome....



They were not all at once but in my workout timeframe of 30 min. I'll get there


----------



## AustinGal (May 5, 2012)

It's 11am and I've already been punched in the face and kicked in the stomach, how bout you?
This morning was FUN!!! A  90 min Self Defense class with take-downs.



 Then Crossfit WOD..

200 M walking Lunge
80 PVC Push press
100 full sit ups
800 M row

13min.

Almost 2 hours of cardio..

Time for an audition Wish me luck!

B


----------



## RockShawn (May 5, 2012)

Ouch. Sounds like fun. Keep it up!
Good luck!!


----------



## AustinGal (May 6, 2012)

I'm sore! UGH!

Today working the legs out. I don't have the plan written yet but I imagine it will be something like:

Leg press, Leg Ext, Sumo squat with KB, hammies on the ball, glut machine and abs. Then maybe an hour of walking?

I landed a role as an assassin for a little film. This may screw up my plans to compete BUT acting fulfills the soul more then figure show. Regardless, I need to be fairly buff for the role and about 5 lbs leaner. I'd be about 10-11% BF if I lost 5 lbs...Totally feasible.

B


----------



## MaxSeg (May 6, 2012)

Solid training here, good luck!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2012)

Pullups, Punching, Kicking and assassins ................I like this journal    LOL


----------



## RockShawn (May 6, 2012)

Alright, tomorrow starts a new week, Get ready to kick it in the ass. Train Hard, Diet Harder!!


----------



## AustinGal (May 7, 2012)

Max, YMoonba and Shawn...Thank you for the support

I is not the happiest of campers today. Trainer said my BF is 14.5 which is up from 13.5...of course skin folds are prone to mistakes. The weight was .5 less...I'm just so confused. The numbers had been going down, weight stayed the same...and now my BF% is up? WTF? Whatever..today is a new day and I still have allot of time to get lean!

Yesterday I practiced palm strikes on the bag with some boxing. I LOVED it. It makes me feel strong..scratch that...I AM strong. Stronger than I thought. I followed that up with a leg workout and some DL at 80% of my max. Then a 45 min power walk.

Today will be a 30 min cardio sesh...sprints, rowing, elliptical, jax and sprawls.

I suspect my hormones are the reason for my BF issues. We just can't get my thyroid happy. Aging sucks but beats the alternative I'll need to dial in the eats to 100%. No more cheats for a few weeks after this weekend. Boo. Rant over.

Let's do this!

Babs


----------



## RockShawn (May 7, 2012)

It happens. I'm up almost 4 pounds this last week but I look sharper than the previous week. Skin folds are suspect and we all know scales lie. Water retention plays into skin folds and if you measure after a cheat meal your gonna have even more retained water temporarily. 

Keep the mirror as your guide. You got this!!


----------



## AustinGal (May 7, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> It happens. I'm up almost 4 pounds this last week but I look sharper than the previous week. Skin folds are suspect and we all know scales lie. Water retention plays into skin folds and if you measure after a cheat meal your gonna have even more retained water temporarily.
> 
> Keep the mirror as your guide. You got this!!



You are awesome,..thank you!!


----------



## AustinGal (May 8, 2012)

Morning!

Today was 30 min of LISS walking

Lifted as well.

Chest Press with DB
25lbs 15 reps
30lbs 10 reps
30lbs 10 reps
35lbs 6 reps

Chest Fly Machine
50lbs 4 sets of 15 reps

Clean and Press with BB
50lb 10 reps
50lb 10 reps
60lb 7 reps
60ln 6 reps

Rope pull shoulders
40lb 15 reps
40lb 15 reps
50lb 15 reps
50lb 15 reps

Upright Row
50lbs 10 reps
50lb 10reps
50lb 10reps
50lb 10reps

Abs leg raise
without weight 20 reps
20 reps
with 8lb weight 12 reps
8lb-10reps

Abs on bench..in/outs

light KB shoulders.


I probably need to throw some protein powder in my water before lifting.

B


----------



## AustinGal (May 9, 2012)

Added a 20 min swim last night.

Today started off strong with a 5 mile faster run. Weights at lunch....

Happy hump Day!

B


----------



## AustinGal (May 10, 2012)

Today is my rest day...after two days a twice a day gym-time, it's needed. I'll probably do a powerwalk just to get the blood flowing. Also...talking recommendations for amazing trainers in the Austin, Tx area??? Anyone? 

Thanks

Barbara


----------



## RockShawn (May 10, 2012)

Rest is gooooood!! But it makes me feel guilty like eating a donut. Lol


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 10, 2012)

Great log so far. 

When your doing LISS on the treadmill walking... do you have any kind of incline?


----------



## AustinGal (May 10, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Rest is gooooood!! But it makes me feel guilty like eating a donut. Lol



Exactly!


----------



## AustinGal (May 10, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Great log so far.
> 
> When your doing LISS on the treadmill walking... do you have any kind of incline?



Always..usually between 7-9 incline.


----------



## AustinGal (May 14, 2012)

Oopsie...Been missing posts.

Today will be leg day...DL, Backsquat and weighted lunges..oh my. Found a new trainer, found out my real BF % and it ain't 15%, cursed allot....back to the drawing board.

B


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 14, 2012)

Hey AustinGal. How did you find out your real body fat?

I've been hydro static tested, and bod pod tested. The differences were pretty dramatic. Everything I've read says bod poding is more accurate.. so I'm sticking with it. Plus you dont have to get dunked in water.


----------



## RockShawn (May 14, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Oopsie...Been missing posts.
> 
> Today will be leg day...DL, Backsquat and weighted lunges..oh my. Found a new trainer, found out my real BF % and it ain't 15%, cursed allot....back to the drawing board.
> 
> B



Trainers don't always measure correct if it was calipers or the hand held device. They want you to have high body fat so you'll pay for personal training. Not saying that's the case, but I'm always suspicious cause they measure me and say Im 17% when I know I'm below 10. I have 2 sets of calipers at home that measure the same when I do it and they both measure 7-7.5%. Look in the mirror not a measuring device.


----------



## RockShawn (May 14, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Hey AustinGal. How did you find out your real body fat?
> 
> I've been hydro static tested, and bod pod tested. The differences were pretty dramatic. Everything I've read says bod poding is more accurate.. so I'm sticking with it. Plus you dont have to get dunked in water.



I'd love to find a Bod pod.


----------



## RockShawn (May 17, 2012)

Hope all is going your way.


----------

